# Best "Disco" Car



## SoD Stitch (Jul 1, 2008)

This is for all of you "middle-aged" viewers out there . . . . 

I come up with some really random ideas when I'm driving home from work each day, and this is one of them: What was the best "disco car"? In other words, what was the coolest car to be driving back in 1980 when you drove to the local disco to pick-up on chicks? I came up with a short list above, but please feel free to suggest others (I told you this was off-topic!).


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2008)

In 1980? A 1978 Trans-Am with T-tops, rally wheels, and an 8 track.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2008)

What's wrong with a nice shiny '79 or '80 "Caddie" convertable ? Maybe
robin's egg blue with a white top ? Oh yea, and the big wide white wall
tires !!

Charles


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 1, 2008)

It would be a classic by the 80's defo. is now.

But how about taking the Young Lady to the Disco in a 1958 Plymouth Fury . just for fun you could call it " Christine".................


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 1, 2008)

Voted for the '80 'Vette. Why.....?

Because I own a '79 L-82 T-top.

BTW, for the record, *Disco Sucks!*

TO


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 1, 2008)

1974 Olds Cutlass Supreme.

The picture isnt mine, but thats what my car looked like.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't get much cooler than this...





Not much for disco anyhoo....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2008)

How about a Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser. Couldn't you just see hanging a mirrored Disco ball in the back of one of these.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2008)

You win, Bucky....hands down !

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 1, 2008)

I always hated Stationwagon type vehicles until I saw the Vista Cruiser... What a car. Someday, when I win the lottery I'm owning the Hurst 4-4-2 model and souping that baby up. Want to blow some kiddies away in a drag in thier little rice burners with the mosquito exhaust systems!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah, but in 1980, how many teenagers could afford a Corvette, much less a Porsche. We had tons of Z-28's and Trans Am's in the school parking lot.


----------



## Torch (Jul 1, 2008)

Used to love taking my dads 66 Caddy Sedan Deville, had it's own bedroom in the back ,low rider as it was, power everything,good stereo. Used to have better luck with that than my 79 Camaro and 82 TransAm(POS)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2008)

What, no 1978 Ford F-250 4X4pick-up with automatic shift (don't want the gearshift getting in the way) and bench seat (for what else! )with sliding rear window and a Panasonic Quad 8-track player and a cap on the pick-up bed with a mattress inside and stick incense burning and the bumper sticker that reads "And on the 8th Day God Created Led Zeppelin" !


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 1, 2008)

Njaco said:


> What, no 1978 Ford F-250 4X4pick-up with automatic shift (don't want the gearshift getting in the way) and bench seat (for what else! )with sliding rear window and a Panasonic Quad 8-track player and a cap on the pick-up bed with a mattress inside and stick incense burning and the bumper sticker that reads "And on the 8th Day God Created Led Zeppelin" !


8 track ?did they make Village People 8 tracks but aside from that the car would have to be a red 78 Firebird with white interior my beast at that time waws an 71 2 dr Olds Delta 88 with a 455 cid


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay fer all you gents tryin to feel younger,,,disco literally died in 78. now you boys talk about the camaro and the horvette, plus the wagon( which is cool)....



You all fergot about the 76 Buick regal turbo,tee tops, white and red to match the BeeGees outfits at the time. ( and no lucky im not talkin about the monte carlo SS from 84-86 era) these cars came with a blinking interior light


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 2, 2008)

i'm a bit young for this thread but wouldn't the ultimate car be a 1975 Holden HJ panel van with a sticker on the rear bumper saying the infamous or famous "if the vans a rockin don't come a knockin"


----------



## seesul (Jul 2, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> yeah, but in 1980, how many teenagers could afford a Corvette, much less a Porsche. We had tons of Z-28's and Trans Am's in the school parking lot.



I wouldn´t take Porsche. Not enough space inside...


----------



## Torch (Jul 2, 2008)

Think one time in Belmar south Jersey I had something like 10 people in my 79 Camaro, I had to leave it in 1st gear cause I couldn't shift. Drove about 2 miles thru town to the place we were renting for the weekend. It was fun.


----------

